# Florida’s Special Forces Soldiers deploy overseas



## Ravage (Aug 4, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/August/100804-01.html

STARKE, Fla. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 2, 2010) – Soldiers from the Florida National Guard’s 3rd Battalion, 20th Special Forces Group are deploying again to support ongoing combat operations in Southwest Asia.

 The unit was the first Florida National Guard unit to deploy after the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks and has deployed several times since then, conducting operations around the world alongside their active duty counterparts.

The 3rd Battalion, 20th Special Forces represents the Florida National Guard as its premiere fighting force of highly trained special operators and special operations support Soldiers, capable of conducting unconventional warfare whenever and wherever they are required. The 20th Special Forces Group is one of two Special Forces Groups in the National Guard. 

Prior to this deployment, the battalion spent three months training at Camp Blanding Joint Training Center in Starke, Fla. This localized training provided many of the Soldiers the opportunity to stay close to their families in the months before the deployment. 

“Camp Blanding is right in our backyard,” said Lt. Col. Don Lovelace, the battalion commander. “It offered us the ability to obtain the maximum training value to prepare for combat operations.”

“The training has been more detailed, more time focused and more equipment, emphasis and money has been focused on this training,” said Maj. Scott, a company commander. “Myself and my Soldiers are more prepared for this mission we’re going to be doing downrange than any other deployment I’ve been on.”

In addition to their grueling training requirements for the National Guard, the Soldiers of the 3rd Battalion hold a variety of civilian jobs such as paramedics, policemen, firefighters, doctors, school teachers, banker, students and contractors, according to Lovelace. These civilian skill sets provide a benefit to the unconventional missions they will conduct overseas.

“You’ve trained well, you’ve honed your skills, you‘ve met new tactics, techniques and procedures and you’re ready,” said Col. Perry Hagaman, commander of the 83rd Troop Command. “Your leadership is confident, they’ve looked ahead and they‘ve seen what’s come before them.”

Many of the Soldiers have one or multiple deployments already under their belts. This experience, coupled with the rigorous training requirements of U.S. Army Special Forces Soldiers ensures that the Soldiers are prepared as much as possible to perform the difficult missions required of them.

“Many of these Soldiers have trained their entire career to conduct military operations when called upon,” said Lovelace. 

Like any other unit, the Soldiers of the 3rd Battalion, 20th Special Forces Group will leave behind their loved ones while they are overseas. The deployment of a National Guardsmen affects not only the families, but also the employers and communities where they come from. The Florida National Guard makes every effort to address concerns and make sure families are taken care of through a network of family support groups.

Brig. Gen. Michael Fleming, the Assistant Adjutant General for Army, encouraged all families, community members, employers and civic leaders present to continue to show their support for the Soldiers throughout their deployment.

“Pray for their safety; pray for their families; pray for wisdom,” said Fleming. “Support them and let them know you’re there for them.”
Already this year, the Florida National Guard has mobilized 13 groups of Soldiers for deployments in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom and Operation Enduring Freedom. The Florida National Guard has deployed more than 10,000 Soldiers since Sept. 11, while continuing to prepare at home to respond to emergencies.


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2010)

Ravage said:


> STARKE, Fla. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 2, 2010) – Soldiers from the Florida National Guard’s 3rd Battalion, 20th Special Forces Group are deploying again to support ongoing combat operations in Southwest Asia.



Gotta' love a PAO's version of OPSEC.



> “The training has been more detailed, more time focused and more equipment, emphasis and money has been focused on this training,” said Maj. Scott, a company commander. “Myself and my Soldiers are more prepared for this mission we’re going to be doing downrange than any other deployment I’ve been on.”



That piece of shit got a company......none too surprising.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds like you don't like the guy FF.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2010)

Ravage said:


> Sounds like you don't like the guy FF.



That badge-whoring, backstabbing, ass kissing, "never commanded troops a day in his life until he took over an ODA", politically connected, publicity seeking, piece of shit who backdoored his way into SF?

Yeah, I'm not fond of the guy.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 6, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> ...Yeah, I'm not fond of the guy.



I assure you, you arent alone in that sentiment...

His guys dont like him either Brother...


----------



## car (Aug 6, 2010)

Funny how recognition of leadership , or lack thereof, just kinda shows up......to those who know how to lead. Good call, both of you - meaning FF and Crip


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 6, 2010)

Free you need to stop holding back and just tell us exactly in detail what is on your mind.


----------

